# dryer sheet = φύλλο / μαντιλάκι στεγνωτηρίου (με μαλακτική, αντιστατική δράση)



## Viviana (May 24, 2009)

Υπάρχει κάτι αντίστοιχο στα ελληνικά; Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## NatCat (May 24, 2009)

Στα ελληνικά σούπερ μάρκετ, πάντως, δεν υπάρχει. Αν κάποιος έχει βρει, παρακαλώ να μας πει πού για να πάω να πάρω.


----------



## Viviana (May 25, 2009)

Πράγματι, πολύ χρήσιμο! Όπως και να 'χει, ευχαριστώ!


----------



## SBE (May 25, 2009)

Άμα δεν το βρίσκεις,  φτιάξτο μόνος σου και εδώ

Νομίζω ότι κάτι έχω δει στο Καρφούρ, αλλά δεν βάζω το χέρι μου στη φωτιά. 

Στα ελληνικά θα τα λέγαμε ίσως μαντηλακια με μαλακτικό ρούχων.


----------



## Alexandra (May 25, 2009)

Μπορείς να το πεις σκέτο "μαλακτικό ρούχων", αφού αυτή είναι σχεδόν η δουλειά του, απλώς το βάζουν στο στεγνωτήριο αντί για το πλυντήριο. Κυρίως για να αρωματίζει τα ρούχα.


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 25, 2009)

Αφού το αντιστατικό είναι καταρχήν η δουλειά του και μετά τα φρου φρου κι αρώματα, μήπως, όπως έχουμε αντιστατικά πανάκια καθαρισμού/ ξεσκονίσματος, πρέπει να πούμε και αντιστατικά μαντηλάκια (μαλακτικού) για στεγνωτήριο;


----------



## SBE (May 25, 2009)

Εγώ δεν τα ξερω για αντιστατικά τα πανάκια αυτά, αλλά για αρωματικά- μαλακτικά. Αν σκουπίσεις τη τηλεορασή σου με αυτά, όπως λέει το λινκ θα έχεις μετά μια ελαφρώς βρώμικη αλλά αρωματική τηλεόραση 
Να τι λέει η διαφήμιση του Μπαουνς:
Bounce is a fabric conditioner designed especially for your tumble dryer. It helps protect your clothes, towels and bedding from creasing, static cling and loss of freshness caused by the heat of the tumble dryer. With Bounce in your tumble dryer, clothes feel as fresh as if they had been dried outside on the line.


----------



## Viviana (May 26, 2009)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους! Για την ιστορία, στο κείμενό μου τελικά ταίριαζε περισσότερο κάτι που να έχει σχέση με τον στατικό ηλεκτρισμό στα ρούχα.

ΥΓ: Μετά τη NatCat, μπαίνω κι εγώ στη λίστα αναμονής! :)


----------

